

'If you don't take a job as a prostitute, we can stop your benefits' - S4M
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/1482371/If-you-dont-take-a-job-as-a-prostitute-we-can-stop-your-benefits.html

======
yiedyie
This is the true nature of the EU, other countries brace yourself and be
prepared to receive modernity. There is a possibility that the story got
mothballed as false of course because of PR reasons as they always do.

------
SEMW
This is from 2005.

And even then it was wrong:
[http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/brothel.asp](http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/brothel.asp)

